# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Ankieta dla lekarzy dotycząca wizualizacji danych medycznych w oprogramowaniu

## slawke

Szanowni Państwo,

Jestem studentem inżynierii biomedycznej. Zapraszam do wypełniania ankiety, która ma pomóc mi w realizacji mojej pracy magisterskiej. Celem pracy jest znalezienie sposobu na poprawę jakości oprogramowania używanego przez grono lekarskie w kontekście prezentacji danych medycznych. Ankieta jest anonimowa, kierowana do lekarzy i składa się z maksymalnie 12 pytań. Dłuższy opis ankiety pojawi się po kliknięciu w link.

Link do ankiety: interankiety.pl/interankieta/f82948e595dfcb69de2cbf277edd2eb6.xml

----------

